# Help



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

hey dudes and dudettes,

ive recently purchased burton excile est bindings(large) and a burton custom 156. Burton suggest that for a 156 board to use medium size bindings. My question is: will this effect my riding in anyway and how badly have i messed up?? PLS HELP!!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

How big are your feet? 

It doesn't really matter what size bindings are on the board as long as your toes aren't over hanging enough for you to drag. So basically the board can be to narrow, but your bindings are going to be to big for the board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you're riding reference stance or narrower you'll be fine. All that might happen is your toe ramp might hang just a bit over the edge which honestly doesn't effect shit unless you're laying super crazy Euro carves.


----------

